# Ayuda con proyecto electrico-automotriz =D



## stitch626 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hola gente de foros de electrónica, tengo en mente realizar un proyecto para un automóvil en el que por seguridad en los vidrios eléctricos se detengan al subir cuando detecten una obstrucción o algo por el estilo para evitar posibles lesiones, la cuestión aquí es que no se ni por donde empezar, yo se que hay muchas personas aquí con demasiado conocimiento y espero algunas tengan oportunidad y ganas de ayudarme, que en verdad se los agradecería mucho =D saludos, estaré pendiente del tema.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 2, 2011)

podríamos utilizar barreras infrarrojas, los problemas que tienen son los siguientes:

1) detectan en un área bastante amplia, entonces podrían captar objetos que no se estuvieran interponiendo en realidad
2) se ven afectados por el sol, o calor

Podríamos utilizar algún sensor de presión...es decir...que cuando algo le haga fuera al motor que eleva el vidrio en sentido opuesto este sensor lo detecte. El problema: el par resistente por inercia que opone el vidrio en el arranque del motor podría detectarse como una fuerza opuesta y detener el sistema.

Podríamos analizar qué sistema utilizan los ascensores en las puertas, o las puertas de los subtes...y aplicarlo...solo que en el auto se tiene muy poco espacio en las puertas...y además depende el sistema puede verse completamente feo para la estética


----------



## stitch626 (Oct 2, 2011)

mi primera idea fue la misma que la tuya y la descarte por la misma razón, se podria ver afectada por el sol.
un sensor de presión suena buena idea, si pudieramos solucionar problemas como el que mencionas de el arranque del motor.
Un sistema de ascensor tengo entendido que también utilizan infrarrojos y las puertas de los subterraneos no las conosco con ese sistema, pero me has abierto un poco mas la mente para investigar en otro campo y ver que tan fiable es adaptarlo a un automovil, gracias, saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 2, 2011)

Sino, lo que mejor se puede hacer es un sensor pero de corriente...es decir, si algún objeto se interpone en el camino del vidrio y éste hace presión la carga en el eje del motor aumenta y por ende aumentará la corriente de consumo.

Supongo que estos motores tendrán como todos un pico de corriente en el arranque (lo cual es solucionable) digamos de alguna manera lo podemos dejar pasar...pero luego de ese instante deberiamos sensar la corriente y ante un cambio detener la marcha


----------



## stitch626 (Oct 2, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Sino, lo que mejor se puede hacer es un sensor pero de corriente...es decir, si algún objeto se interpone en el camino del vidrio y éste hace presión la carga en el eje del motor aumenta y por ende aumentará la corriente de consumo.
> 
> Supongo que estos motores tendrán como todos un pico de corriente en el arranque (lo cual es solucionable) digamos de alguna manera lo podemos dejar pasar...pero luego de ese instante deberiamos sensar la corriente y ante un cambio detener la marcha



Amigo, tienes muy buenas ideas, me parece aun mejor ya que no depende de sensores que se podrian ver afectados de manera externa a lo que intentamos solucionar, como es el aplastamiento de un brazo o algo por el estilo .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 2, 2011)

Gracias 

La idéa es además que cualquier pequeña modificación de la carga tendrá como consecuencia una modificación en el consumo 

Por ende y lo que creo mejor viendo y considerando el tema de presupuestos y todo:

1) hacer 1 sola central de mediciones para todos los motores (y no 1 para cada uno)
2) podemos hacer unos comparadores de corriente con amplificadores operacionales y puentes H

Anda viendolo por ese lado


----------



## stitch626 (Oct 2, 2011)

muchas gracias, me pondré a trabajar en el tema y te contaré como me ha ido saludos!!


----------



## biker2k3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Seria basicamente un amperimetro, y un amperimetro es basicamente un voltimetro entre 2 puntos de un cable, habria que medir con el tester cuanto consumen esos motores y hacer algun circuito ke se dispare por arriba de esos valores. Habria que probar pelar un cable en 2 partes y medir el voltaje entre estas partes a ver si es suficiente para disparar un transistor, o con un lm3914.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 3, 2011)

biker2k3 dijo:


> Seria basicamente un amperimetro, y un amperimetro es basicamente un voltimetro entre 2 puntos de un cable,



  

La verdad es que mataste pibe...eso no lo sabía

Pero ya hablando en serio, para aquellos que no saben mucho de electrónica un Amperímetro y un Voltímetro son 2 objetos aparatos de medición totalmente distintos...desde su construcción, funcionamiento, colocación en un circuito, etc, etc...

ok?

Lo demás está bastante bien...tener una referencia de cuanto se consume...para hacer el comparador


----------



## stitch626 (Oct 3, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> La verdad es que mataste pibe...eso no lo sabía
> 
> Pero ya hablando en serio, para aquellos que no saben mucho de electrónica un Amperímetro y un Voltímetro son 2 objetos aparatos de medición totalmente distintos...desde su construcción, funcionamiento, colocación en un circuito, etc, etc...
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo con tigo, un voltimetro, lo seguirá siendo aun cuando se mida el voltaje en los extremos o en dos partes peladas, para medir corriente se necesita precisamente un amperimetro.


----------

